# Shoe Peg Corn Salad



## kathrynn (Jun 3, 2013)

My buddy Gail brought some of her salad over yesterday.  It is delish!  Figured I would share there...and it makes a boat load...and is wonderful during the Summer as a cold side dish.













DSCN4429.JPG



__ kathrynn
__ Jun 3, 2013






Recipe

1 15 ounce can of Shoe Peg Corn, drained

1 15 ounce can of Small English Peas, drained

3 TBS of pimento, chopped

1/4 cup green bell pepper, chopped

1 cup of cucumbers, chopped

1/2 cup of red onion, chopped

1 cup celery, chopped

3 TBS of Red Wine Vinegar

3 TBS of sugar

1/3 cup of light olive oil

1 1/2 tsp salt

Mix the last 4 ingredients together in a large bowl, till blended.  Add the other ingredients and mix well.  Store in a large bowl in the fridge overnight.  Serve as a plain salad...or as a side dish.  Goes great with grilled or smoked meats.

Thanks for looking!

Kat


----------



## daveomak (Jun 3, 2013)

Looks good enough to eat....Thanks for sharing another great recipe......  Dave

(I've used shoe peg corn for fishing bait, more often than I've eaten it....  It is a great bait... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




)


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks fantastic Kat!

I would make one change - frozen peas instead of the canned peas....I absolutely HATE canned peas!  So, fresh or frozen.  

As usual, I'm keeping this one!

Thanks doll,

Bill


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 3, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks good enough to eat....Thanks for sharing another great recipe......  Dave
> 
> (I've used shoe peg corn for fishing bait, more often than I've eaten it....  It is a great bait...
> 
> ...


LOL!  And....I have used liver (yuckkkk) for catfish bait!


PGSmoker64 said:


> That looks fantastic Kat!
> 
> I would make one change - frozen peas instead of the canned peas....I absolutely HATE canned peas!  So, fresh or frozen.
> 
> ...


I love the Leasuer Brand....don't know if I spelled that correctly.  It's the can that is silver...and they are the "baby peas".

Kat


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 3, 2013)

Your salad looks greay ,I love corn and eat my weight of it when it is fresh ,Sweet , Shoe Peg ,field corn (I use it for fried Corn, great. Add Butter(lots) and corn with S/P  . Cook it till it starts to carmelize on the botton and serve hot. No Butter needed.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 3, 2013)

Well thanks oldschoolbbq for the explaination.  I was going to have to ask the dumb question: shoe peg??  Not a term ever heard back in South Texas.  Field corn I understand.  Changes the recipe.  Thanks for posting miss Kat.

Danny


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 3, 2013)

The "shoe peg" around here is small kernaled white corn.  It literally says it on the can too!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Probably could use any kind tho.

Kat


----------



## seenred (Jun 3, 2013)

That sounds delicious, Kat!  I'll be saving that recipe, thanks for sharing it!

Red


----------



## kathrynn (Jun 5, 2013)

KC5TPY said:


> Well thanks oldschoolbbq for the explaination.  I was going to have to ask the dumb question: shoe peg??  Not a term ever heard back in South Texas.  Field corn I understand.  Changes the recipe.  Thanks for posting miss Kat.
> 
> Danny


Gotta look at the cans in the grocery isle.  Allen's, Green Giant, and several other major brandings have the shoe peg corn.  Found this today.







Kat


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 9, 2013)

Well that's a new one on me.  I know I won't find it here in the U.K. but next tine I get home to Tx.  I'll have a good look.  I must say I have never run across that before.  Thanks for sharing.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## cathy l (Oct 2, 2013)

We have shoe peg corn here in Cali.  My neighbor was the one to tell me about it.  It seems to have a firmer texture to me and it's actually the only canned corn I will purchase anymore.  Field corn...hmmm  back to Google to see exactly what that means.  Thanks for the recipe Kat.


----------

